# amazing/shameless plug



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i just wanted to share this story.

i have a gamer system. p4c800e-deluxe asus motherboard and an ati 9800 pro 256 video card. it has survived a lightning strike and a power surge. that makes 2 strikes. i just fired it up from strike three. i keep the case open so it runs cooler and i knocked over a glass of water. guess were the water went! the system shut down. i nearly shed a tear for the old girl. i dried everything out and plugged it back in. it still runs! wow!


----------



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

4th may not be so lucky... ;-) lol. I am VERY careful around the computers, espically since the one I use is my boyfriends $1500 laptop he bought so I could play WoW (MMORPG World of Warcraft, dont' blame ya if ya dont' know it). Couldn't play it with my computer because that processor is soooooo sllllooooowwwwwwwwww. lol. Plus not a good enough vid. card nor enough RAM.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have played the tolkein rts games. i tried warcraft years ago, but i just couldn't get into it. world of warcraft wasn't appealing to me because you have to pay to play, right?


----------

